# People these days



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I left the house with my girlfriend and two kids to look at her a car. Hers bit the dust. It was over an hour away. We get here car was nice rode good. The guy handed me the title I handed him cash he signed the title. I asked for his ID to verify who he was. He said he had to go get it. I waited 10 min and called him he said he would be just a second. Looked at the title it was a forged signature not in his name. Gave me a fake name. My girlfriend is a single mom with no car and now no money. I went all over hickory hollow looking for him and have been waiting 4 hours for a metro officer. I can't believe people. That was every dime she had to her name and had her two kids with her. I would give absolutely anything to find this guy. I had to vent guys. I cannot believe this. Any input on what to do would be nice. . 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow. That sucks. Hopefully w/ a good descriptn the cops will find him


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...that guy needs ...some hospital time...before some jail time.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd give absolutely anything to find him. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Not just some hospital time, he needs a permanent reminder of why you should not screw hard working folks outta their money. Don't they remove body parts for thievery in some third world countries???


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Public caining in parts of Asia. I like that too. I hope they get the jackass for you and put him in a small cell with a large man named Tiny.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope they do to. Believe it or not I had to convince the officer a crime was committed? Ridiculous. There is no way I could do this to someone especially with two kids. You have no idea how extremely mad I was/am. It would not do him to be found. Lol sorry again still venting. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Can you trace the phone number you were reaching him at and maybe find him that way ?? OR camp out where you bought it and wait for him, he's gotta show back up sooner or later. None the less I HATE a F'in thief, I hope they catch tht s.o.b..


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow that sucks!!! I feel bad for her.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

J2! said:


> Can you trace the phone number you were reaching him at and maybe find him that way ?? OR camp out where you bought it and wait for him, he's gotta show back up sooner or later. None the less I HATE a F'in thief, I hope they catch tht s.o.b..


The police have his number, but wouldn't release any information to me. Like I said they acted like nothing had happened and on top of all that the vehicle has a salvaged title. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just don't understand at all. The cops said we could take the vehicle, but with a false name on the back of the title we have no way to register it to her. It's just all messed up man. Words can't describe the anger. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

From my experience, the police don't take scams very seriously. More important things to do, like write tint tickets and what nots. And before I'm bashed, I'm married to an officer of tha law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's scary what you have to do to be safe when buying something used. 

When I bought the '08 Pathfinder you wouldn't believe what i went through to ensure the thing was legit, had no liens, wasn't in an accident, etc, etc , etc. 

On the other side of the coin the guy was even leery about a certified cheque because people are forging those now too. 

I hope you're able to track down this useless scum and give him what he deserves.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I hope so too. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Like I tell everyone, we need to start public hanging people again. It would make every pos person that isn't scared of the law or doing people wrong scared again.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Eight said:


> Like I tell everyone, we need to start public hanging people again. It would make every pos person that isn't scared of the law or doing people wrong scared again.


I agree with this guy there is no real punishment for people like this other then a slap in the wrist and that's not much to be scared of


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye I know. I'd let his arse swing. I just hope that the cops find him and let me know when. If they had made it there o I dunno sooner than 4-5 hours he couldn't have gone far. I appreciate you guys. I like a having a forum that i can talk to like family. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Eight said:


> Like I tell everyone, we need to start public hanging people again. It would make every pos person that isn't scared of the law or doing people wrong scared again.


I'm in. The legal system has been broken a long time and it seems to me that it's there to protect the criminals more than the law abiding people.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Even if it was a legit signature you can't register a salvage title in Tennessee anymore that law passed a couple years back. They can only be used for salvage purposes 

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

z24guy said:


> I'm in. The legal system has been broken a long time and it seems to me that it's there to protect the criminals more than the law abiding people.


I couldn't agree more. It also seems like the law abiding citizens get made examples of if they do something wrong. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> Even if it was a legit signature you can't register a salvage title in Tennessee anymore that law passed a couple years back. They can only be used for salvage purposes
> 
> KAWI RULES


Icing on the cake. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well cops showed up took the car that we couldn't register anyways. So just up and out of money and a car now. Top it off metro never filed our report go figure hu. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd keep an eye on all car f/s ads that are similar to that one, and see if the phone # listed is the same.... Then... BAM nail him. Yourself, or get the cops in on it.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

A little update. We got the guy. All were waiting on now is for metro to pick him up. He is on probation so they said they will get him on his next check in. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. any chance of getting $$ back?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahh they said take him to court would be my best option. But im going to let it play out and see what happens. Not too often to scammers get caught, im just relieved they know who he is and where to find him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

to bad they wont tell you so you could find him first


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well the guy has a record of agrravted robbery, agrraveted assault, and robbery. He said we got lucky he didnt rob us. Luckily i had my springfield on my side. When alot of cash is involved i carry it exposed. And man id give anything to get him before the police did. lol i asked. All they would say is we will pick him up when he checks in.


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

Lonewolfe said:


> Not just some hospital time, he needs a permanent reminder of why you should not screw hard working folks outta their money. Don't they remove body parts for thievery in some third world countries???



You mean eye for eye law yeah they practice in the Middle East we should too you steal sumn they cut ur hand off u steal again they cut the other one off then u have to get creative if u do then u will disappear over there... I know what ya mean man..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Well the guy has a record of agrravted robbery, agrraveted assault, and robbery. He said we got lucky he didnt rob us. Luckily i had my springfield on my side. When alot of cash is involved i carry it exposed. And man id give anything to get him before the police did. lol i asked. All they would say is we will pick him up when he checks in.


 
What does the cop mean you're lucky he didn't rob you....he did. He took your money and you have nothing to show for it.

I hope all goes well.
D


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Big D said:


> What does the cop mean you're lucky he didn't rob you....he did. He took your money and you have nothing to show for it.
> 
> I hope all goes well.
> D


Lol ye man true. I hope everything works out too. Thanks. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*Good luck man, Karma will get that MF'er in the end I promise. People like that are some of the lowest form of scum. *


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

todbnla said:


> *Good luck man, Karma will get that MF'er in the end I promise. People like that are some of the lowest form of scum. *


I know man. It's sad now what you have to be leery of now. When I was little you never worried about scams or being robbed. We never started locking our doors until a few years ago, now I couldn't sleep if they were unlocked. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

